# Looking for new members for an Wargame Rp Group!



## Cromwell (Nov 27, 2020)

“Some mutts are born made to wave, ooh the Black, White, and Blue.” The Ciatna war had been raging on for almost a decade now, with neither side intending to give up any time soon. The Unitary Army along with colonial militia have sought to defend their fellow canines and the interests of the local regime while the Ciatnans seek to liberate their planet from the oppressive Unitary rule. However, what was originally a small rebellion escalated into a full scale planetary war once the Felion Socialist Union intervened on the side of the CLA, just one of the many sparks that started the 2nd Great Galactic War that abruptly ended the millennia cold war between the two galactic super powers. Across the brutal and unforgiving jungle and shattered muddy trenches, the armies of both warring factions tear at each other, fighting for the beliefs and agendas of their faction. However, it’ll take more than just guns, tanks, and determination to win the war. As a commander of one of the many armies on the planet, you must help push back the enemy forces and secure strategic objectives and territories to advance your faction’s steps towards victory.

Hello everybody! I'm here to present to you an rp group that I'm hosting. It's a turn based "anthro" war game set in the Unitary-verse, a fictional sci-fi themed universe that I'm creating. So far its still in a developmental phase although we're looking for people to help play test the current game mechanics which involve dice so if that's up your alley then you might be interested. There's plenty of customization when it comes to creating your character and army as well! If the rp gets enough interest, we also plan on allowing players to create their own factions to join in the fight along with their unique units.

Warnings: 
(This discord server is 18+ and SFW. NSFW content or rps are not allowed. Also roleplays require a minimum of 1 paragraph or more )

If you're interested in joining just note me or comment below and I'll provide the link for you


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 27, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Hello there! I'd be grateful if somebody could help me set up a war themed rp group on Discord. The premise centers around creating a character for one of the factions and having them participate in various operations to help one of the factions gain a step closer to victory. If you like action, adventure, and an little bit of slice of life rps, this might be the rp group just for you! Primarily looking people with the knowledge or idea of how to implement combat scenarios into an rp.
> 
> *Things to know about the Rp group:*
> -This rp is set in a sci-fi universe I'm creating
> ...



I'm interested, I love gritty war themed stories.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Nov 28, 2020)

What are some of the factions and background of this sci-fi universe?


----------



## Cromwell (Nov 28, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> What are some of the factions and background of this sci-fi universe?


The setting is largely based around two galactic super powers locked in a cold war with each other. Majority of the factions are species specific although some are made up of a diverse range of races.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 28, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> The setting is largely based around two galactic super powers locked in a cold war with each other. Majority of the factions are species specific although some are made up of a diverse range of races.



Are you ignoring me on purpose?


----------



## Cromwell (Nov 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Are you ignoring me on purpose?


crap, I forgot to reply to yours hehe sorry about that mate.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 28, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> crap, I forgot to reply to yours hehe sorry about that mate.



Okay, I just don't like it when people brush me off. It tends to happen a lot, anyways I would be willing to help your sci-fi universe.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Nov 28, 2020)

Ooh, sounds interesting. Does it involve spiders and kitties using less advanced species to murder each other?


----------



## Limedragon27 (Nov 28, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> The setting is largely based around two galactic super powers locked in a cold war with each other. Majority of the factions are species specific although some are made up of a diverse range of races.


Interesting, wouldn't mind taking a look.


----------



## Cromwell (Nov 30, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cromwell (Nov 30, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, I just don't like it when people brush me off. It tends to happen a lot, anyways I would be willing to help your sci-fi universe.


Sure, what are you willing to help with?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 30, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Sure, what are you willing to help with?



Well, I'm good with factions, technologies, and especially more malevolent characters. I'm in both the Warhammer fandom and the Fallout fandom and I have my own factions and interstellar empire as well, I am very good with making antagonists and lethal sci-fi weaponry ideas.


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 1, 2020)

bumpie


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 1, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Well, I'm good with factions, technologies, and especially more malevolent characters. I'm in both the Warhammer fandom and the Fallout fandom and I have my own factions and interstellar empire as well, I am very good with making antagonists and lethal sci-fi weaponry ideas.


Hmm I suppose those would help with my rp.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 1, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Hmm I suppose those would help with my rp.



Okay, plus I have some characters I could convert. Where is the Discord link? (Note: This week is finals week so I'll also be sort of busy.)


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 1, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 6, 2020)

bumpie


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 7, 2020)

Update!

Now looking for play testers for our dice based combat mechanic!


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 21, 2020)

Update! 

Major changes were made to the rp group. Change the genre to a turn based strategy war game with new mechanics and such.


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Dec 21, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> “Some mutts are born made to wave, ooh the Black, White, and Blue.” The Ciatna war had been raging on for almost a decade now, with neither side intending to give up any time soon. The Unitary Army along with colonial militia have sought to defend their fellow canines and the interests of the local regime while the Ciatnans seek to liberate their planet from the oppressive Unitary rule. However, what was originally a small rebellion escalated into a full scale planetary war once the Felion Socialist Union intervened on the side of the CLA, just one of the many sparks that started the 2nd Great Galactic War that abruptly ended the millennia cold war between the two galactic super powers. Across the brutal and unforgiving jungle and shattered muddy trenches, the armies of both warring factions tear at each other, fighting for the beliefs and agendas of their faction. However, it’ll take more than just guns, tanks, and determination to win the war. As a commander of one of the many armies on the planet, you must help push back the enemy forces and secure strategic objectives and territories to advance your faction’s steps towards victory.
> 
> Hello everybody! I'm here to present to you an rp group that I'm hosting. It's a turn based "anthro" war game set in the Unitary-verse, a fictional sci-fi themed universe that I'm creating. So far its still in a developmental phase although we're looking for people to help play test the current game mechanics which involve dice so if that's up your alley then you might be interested. There's plenty of customization when it comes to creating your character and army as well! If the rp gets enough interest, we also plan on allowing players to create their own factions to join in the fight along with their unique units. This discord server is 18+
> 
> If you're interested in joining just note me or comment below and I'll provide the link for you


Hey if youre still looking id love to try.


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 21, 2020)

Alyx-the-blue said:


> Hey if youre still looking id love to try.


Yeah sure, you got a discord?


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Dec 21, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Yeah sure, you got a discord?


alyx-the-blue#7801


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 22, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Dec 22, 2020)

Cromwellinnovations said:


> Yeah sure, you got a discord?


Yeah i do


----------



## Cromwell (Dec 26, 2020)

bump


----------

